# Horse Boarding "Game"



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

What??


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

Its like a virtual fake/fun thing. Theres games like this online but thought it would be fun to do it on here.

So I would post this add and I actually am:

*Boarding: $500 For Stall Board, $200 For Pasture Board.*

You reply and reserve a stall for a horse. I get a fake 500 dollars, to see how much a place would make and just for fun. So I could have a stable, Starline could, Serendipity could, or anyone, and for all the boarders who have horses in real life they would board at one of these places.


----------

